# bloating, gas, pain, IBS-C...GONE! Read how I did it



## Jkristina

I am sitting here in bed, sad this is what I am doing on a sat, and have extreme ibs pain. I decided to google ibs forums and found this site. As luck would have it, I was a member here back in 2008. Ah the memories! Bad ones.

This is the first time in 5 years that I have this type of pain...so, I figured why not tell my story to others....I hope I can you guys out. And save some medical bills 

Had bloating, constipation, gas, stomach distention, pain since i was a little girl. I spent every weekend in the ER with tubes out of both ends...not sure what to do or how to resolve these issues. I had no social life, was always always bloated (food baby anyone) and this never went away. I spent over 3000 bucks seeing various docs, trying different meds, even flying out of state to see docs, every procedure done and every test ran...the results...you must have IBS. Gee dude, thanks.

It wasnt until I started to write down everything I ate (yes my friends....everything) that I started to find what triggers were. It was all diet....all of it. No bugs, no overgrowth, no undergrowth....it was diet...plain and simple. Oh, and workouts...must incorporate those...but we will discuss that later 

In a nutshell....and so none of you get bored (stop yawning!) here is what works for me:

A diet high in fats...good fats...all MUFAs (monounsaturated fatty acids). Why fats you ask? First off...nut butter is amazing...second, I found that by eating nuts and nut butter (i mix in nuts and freeze the jar..allows me to eat it slower) not only sustains me but it caused me to eat less throughout the day...the result? Less food in gut = less mobility. Now, you are probably thinking, "but nuts are hard to digest" And yes..this is true. However, if you buy nuts that are natural (no added oils, no salt) and crush them up....you get less gut reaction. Plus you eat less. Olive oil is another must. When you have fats make sure you purchase MUFAs (yes this is when you google)

A diet without processed, packaged foods. Now this was the killer for me. However, its the most important part of being ibs free. When you eat try to eat foods with as little ingrediants as possible. I will use sushi as an example...fish...rice...seaweed. Thats it. Nothing added here....no ibs. Now, when you go out to eat, chances are you dont ask for broiled meat with steamed veggies on the side. You get food which is premade. Sure it tastes better but what you would rather have? A good meal (that is probably way over priced) or an ibs free life? Yeah... I thought so 

Anything you add to food will make your ibs worse...any sauces, marinades, sugars...ect. Plus, these are swiming in extra calories. See...you can easily rid two issues...ibs and weight loss. Sounds gooood to me.

A diet very very low in carbs (if you are still reading this stop rolling your eyes....you can do this). The DNA of a carb is sugar and water. Both are great if you want to look bloated and puffy. However, if you are tired of that spare tummy tire....limit the carbs. Even the veggies can cause these. This is a result of the water content in them. Now, a great way to have veggies without the side effects? Dehydrate them. I stick to mushrooms (these can be found dehyrated but be prepared to spend a ton of cash on these) and herbs. Parsley flakes. Oh and the famous kale chips. Yum!

Last but not least, meal timing. Now for me, I have to have one main meal...the rest of the day i nosh. Try to find staple foods and use them daily. You will find that once you start to eat the same things daily your body will acclimate and get used to the food routine. This will lessen your ibs. My staples are egg whites, nuts and nut butters, EVOO, chocolate (because I am female), chicken, beef, white fish, all dehyrated veggies.

Foods that I wont touch (ok I am lying. I do have these but I know the outcome will not be in my favor) Onions, garlic, all acids, all fruit, all carbs (oatmeal is wonderful....whole grain bread is also a goodie...no need to eliminate all carbs...Carbs are essential to everyday health for various reasons), all packaged foods. processed foods,

A diet that I highly suggest you all consider is the paleo diet. I wont bore you guys anymore but please please try this diet. I know this all seems very extreme but trust me..in the end its worth it. Its also very important to get your cardio in. I workout 6-7 days a week. I suggest you do some light cardio after your meals. No, that doesnt mean you need to train for the NY marathon but do something. Go for a walk, dance to video on MTV (do they even play those anymore???), just get up and move.

Thank you all for taking the time to read this and I really help my story will help some of you!

Email me anytime

Jill


----------



## Sarahibsc

Hi Jill.

Just wondering did it take you long to notice a difference in your movements and bloating? I've started the elimination process of the fodmap plan about a week ago and have come off movicol but I haven't had any earth shattering relief yet?


----------



## Bet Sobon

Hi Jill, great stuff. I am also following the Paleo protocol, except I avoid FODMAPS and nightshades. I originally had IBS-D, but after eliminating a lot of foods that gave me D, I wound up with bad C! I was almost happy about it! But not for long.

Now I take Magnesium Glycinate twice a day and also a probiotic with Bifidobacterium longum in it. The Bifo goes into your colon and feeds the good bacteria in there. Most people who have C have a 'dead' colon, meaning no good bacteria. It made a huge difference in less than 2 days.


----------

